# Free International Shipping @ Rakuten.jp



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

This is pretty good since International s/h can often be $50

Promo can be found here

I never shopped there but would be interested in getting a knife or a stone if there are some very very good deals available...


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

ive been surfing there for the last 2 hours, and there are definitely some very very good deals avialable.


----------



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> ive been surfing there for the last 2 hours, and there are definitely some very very good deals avialable.



can to recommend a few things? I don't know much about quality knives. I am looking to get a paring knive and/or utility knife


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2013)

How do you find anything on that website? The search button doesn't do much good for me. I have to scroll through 20 pages every time I'm looking for anything.


----------



## Mike9 (May 14, 2013)

And here I thought Rachel Ray's "Furi" (or is it furry?) was bad - but what the heck is this??







And this - "Lesbian Leh cheese knife"





Gotta love the translations


----------



## jimbob (May 14, 2013)

Ordered a doi made Kama usuba at the start of the week so miss out on free shipping still it was only 20 bucks. $330 delivered and I have seen same knife in aus going for over double that.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 14, 2013)

jimbob said:


> Ordered a doi made Kama usuba at the start of the week so miss out on free shipping still it was only 20 bucks. $330 delivered and I have seen same knife in aus going for over double that.



Doi? Nice


----------



## jimbob (May 14, 2013)

As far as I can tell...195mm Aoinokou (bad spelling) ebony handle Sakai Takayuki. It's listed on Takayuki website as well. From a shop called yamakawa, which is where Len chu got his I think.


----------



## schanop (May 14, 2013)

Not all shops participate int his promo. Yamakawa is not in for this free shipping, so don't sweat.

Am getting two Asahi cutting boards to upgrading my fish station at home.


----------



## MowgFace (May 14, 2013)

labor of love said:


> How do you find anything on that website? The search button doesn't do much good for me. I have to scroll through 20 pages every time I'm looking for anything.



The only thing I have figured out is numbers e.g. "240" or "270" filters pretty well. Dont know how much im filtering out, but that plus strict price ranges is what i do.


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

well i couldnt really figure out which shops participating and which not. there is a list on which each shop should be listed, but when browsing other shops it keeps saying "free shipping"... i dont get it. best deals so far seem to be misono ux 10s and shapton stones.


----------



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> well i couldnt really figure out which shops participating and which not. there is a list on which each shop should be listed, but when browsing other shops it keeps saying "free shipping"... i dont get it. best deals so far seem to be misono ux 10s and shapton stones.




you can search in #2 also look for fs2gm in title to make sure it has free s/h

i have this in cart but can't be sure if it's worth it or not

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugiyama/item/10001068/#googtrans/ja/en
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugiyama/item/560089/#googtrans/ja/en


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

compare it to jck prices.


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

needle in a haystack.. !

The good stuff doesn't have the promo..


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chubonoie/item/tkgca13-3-0198-2703/#googtrans/ja/en

is this a tojiro 240 western deba? f-815 seems to be it. good deal if so. i guess ill take it.


----------



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chubonoie/item/tkgca13-3-0198-2703/#googtrans/ja/en
> 
> is this a tojiro 240 western deba? f-815 seems to be it. good deal if so. i guess ill take it.


it sayus 24m, so I assume it;'s a gyuto since deba's are much smaller.. like 16.5cm but it's a guess.


----------



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> compare it to jck prices.


yup, checked there, these about $10-15 less + free shipping.


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

so, how can i be sure that ill get my items. theres no feedback section for the sellers, at least i cant find em...


----------



## mr drinky (May 14, 2013)

labor of love said:


> How do you find anything on that website? The search button doesn't do much good for me. I have to scroll through 20 pages every time I'm looking for anything.



Searching on Rakuten is infuriating. I used to search using Japanese words, and that worked better but since I don't know Japanese, it took some trial and error to figure out. But now they bought up buy.com, so I wonder how things are going to develop with the site. 

k.


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

the deals i have in my cart seem to good to be true, i dont trust this.


----------



## xuz (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> the deals i have in my cart seem to good to be true, i dont trust this.



berko, I'm also looking to spend some dollars to help out the Japanese economy.
Show me what you have in your cart!


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

5 shapton pro stones, although i already own em all, 1 tojiro dp 240 deba, 1 tojiro 240 gyuto, 1 tojiro 150 honesuki.


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

well, i just noticed that the package would be to heavy to be free shipping.


----------



## xuz (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> well, i just noticed that the package would be to heavy to be free shipping.



That's too bad, what's the limit.

By the way, I've been looking at some of their Shapton ceramics (30k for instance) and I'm not convinced that the prices are that much better?


----------



## ptolemy (May 14, 2013)

also, be careful: it has to be from 1 shop owner, otherwise they won't combine items across?

Not all prices are great but some are very good. I am still not sure what knife to get, I wanted a petty and parking but besides those two, I am not sure what's out there.


----------



## berko (May 14, 2013)

well im in germany. usually a shapton pro 1k goes for 51  with shipping best price. on rakuten i get it for 27 , with customs, shipping free. to me thats a good deal.


----------



## xuz (May 14, 2013)

berko said:


> well im in germany. usually a shapton pro 1k goes for 51  with shipping best price. on rakuten i get it for 27 , with customs, shipping free. to me thats a good deal.



Indeed! 27 Euros for any really good 1k is pretty amazing. I think I spent close to 100 dollars shipped on most of my 1k's. I'm tempted now.


----------



## cclin (May 14, 2013)

ptolemy said:


> yup, checked there, these about $10-15 less + free shipping.


just friendly reminder, Rakuten state they aren't responsible for damage/defective/lost in shipping for over-sea order item!! if transaction went smooth...congrasulation, you got good deal!! if not, you have to eat all lost cost....on the other hand, Koki(JCK) will refund/exchange if you are not satisfy the item you order!! for just $17~$22 saving.... I'll choice JCK:2cents:


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2013)

they have suisin inox honyaki gyutos, sugimoto #6 cleavers, and a few masamoto lines all priced pretty low...havent been able to find a misono swed in a 270 length yet...lots of cools looking knives ive never heard of too. I dont know. id rather support a vendor. someone who has your back incase of problems.


----------



## xuz (May 15, 2013)

Misono Swed 270

Search with:
&#12473;&#12454;&#12455;-&#12487;&#12531; &#12511;&#12477;&#12494; 27

There should be a bunch in the $220 range.
Not sure if that's a good deal though.


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2013)

nope. cheaper at jck.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 15, 2013)

My favorite knifemakers are on there. Overgrinds R Us


----------



## vinster (May 15, 2013)

HEre's a cheaper one, but probably not cheap enough after shipping...

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jumi/item/801902/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en#googtrans/ja/enb


----------



## xuz (May 15, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> My favorite knifemakers are on there. Overgrinds R Us



Never used a Moritaka before. Seeing the word "favorite", I almost commited to a purchase, but I'm thinking it's the opposite and they suffer from poor grind issues?


----------



## vinster (May 15, 2013)

Or one more (with free ship, but no dragon):

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugiyama/item/744895/#googtrans/ja/en

(sorry, couldn't figure out how to edit.)



vinster said:


> HEre's a cheaper one, but probably not cheap enough after shipping...
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jumi/item/801902/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en#googtrans/ja/enb


----------



## mhelminski (May 15, 2013)

labor of love said:


> id rather support a vendor. someone who has your back incase of problems.



Yeah, I've used Rakuten a fair amount here in Japan, but U.S. buyers are probably better off with American vendors in most cases. 

I do see some of Sakai Yusuke's stuff qualifies, but not their gyuto or petty knives.


----------



## jimbob (May 15, 2013)

If jck had what i was looking for, i would use them. Peace of mind, good qc, cheap shipping, friendly helpful service, and non gibberish website more than make up for any price difference, which is minimal from what ive seen.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 15, 2013)

The shipping offer is nice, if you're buying from abroad and considering the convenience of the Ratuken site (that is, if you can find your way around on it). Not to burst the bubble, but if are able to contact the sellers directly I think they would normally give you free shipping anyway. A standard offer for sizable purchases.  Actually, they would be happy to, as I think they'd make more money from a direct sale than through Ratuken.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2013)

Labor of love, I think this might be what you're looking for. I'm not sure of shipping, but the price is right.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugiyama/item/744889/#googtrans/ja/en


----------



## bikehunter (May 15, 2013)

jimbob said:


> If jck had what i was looking for, i would use them. Peace of mind, good qc, cheap shipping, friendly helpful service, and non gibberish website more than make up for any price difference, which is minimal from what ive seen.



+1 I'd rather buy without confusion, and have complete faith in a proven vendor, than save a few bucks....but that's just me.


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Labor of love, I think this might be what you're looking for. I'm not sure of shipping, but the price is right.
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugiyama/item/744889/#googtrans/ja/en



Case in point, I'm not even sure what knife exactly I would be buying from that page. In the photo it appears to be a misono swed with only 2 rivets, and no dragon(which is fine with me for that price) but the description makes it sound like a misono moly. Can't trust it.


----------



## ptolemy (May 15, 2013)

I found some great prices on misono ux10 with free shipping

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?k=ux10&pf=&pt=&tl=0&sm=0&vm=2&sid=kwtdi#googtrans/ja/en


----------



## berko (May 15, 2013)

has anyone bought anything yet? i wonder if the transaction will be processed fast enough to get the free shipping...


----------



## ptolemy (May 15, 2013)

berko said:


> has anyone bought anything yet? i wonder if the transaction will be processed fast enough to get the free shipping...


It should be since it's time of ordering...


----------



## berko (May 15, 2013)

did you buy anything ptolemy?


----------



## vinster (May 15, 2013)

I bought a UX10 Suji before the FS promo. Got the knife in about a week. Payment processing was a little odd with this particular seller. Rakuten took my CC info then passed it along to the merchant, who then processed it. I don't know what system they have in place to pass CC info, but i'm a little nervous that they were doing it insecurely. I'm not sure if that's the case with all merchants. The transaction took 2 days to process because they ran the card while I was sleeping, then my CC company called me to ask about a "fraudulent" charge, then I had to call to straighten things out and alert the merchant.



ptolemy said:


> I found some great prices on misono ux10 with free shipping
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?k=ux10&pf=&pt=&tl=0&sm=0&vm=2&sid=kwtdi#googtrans/ja/en


----------



## ptolemy (May 15, 2013)

berko said:


> did you buy anything ptolemy?



I tried but can't seem to get through checkout. It asks for my Japanese address? Weird


----------



## cclin (May 15, 2013)

ptolemy said:


> I tried but can't seem to get through checkout. It asks for my Japanese address? Weird



that happen when seller/store doesn't shipping the items international!! lots good stuff only sale in Japan Rakuten not in global Rakuten.....


----------



## ptolemy (May 15, 2013)

cclin said:


> that happen when seller/store doesn't shipping the items international!! lots good stuff only sale in Japan Rakuten not in global Rakuten.....



that makes sense. thanks!


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 16, 2013)

sorry - delete


----------



## Von blewitt (May 16, 2013)

schanop said:


> Not all shops participate int his promo. Yamakawa is not in for this free shipping, so don't sweat.
> 
> Am getting two Asahi cutting boards to upgrading my fish station at home.



I can only find those asahi boards in smallish sizes( 40cm /25cm), any idea if there are larger ones available with free shipping?


----------



## schanop (May 16, 2013)

Hi Huw,

Ones with free shipping is on smallish side, but it is not totally free either. Ones I put an order for (still processing after 36 hours) are 45*25 and weight 2.2 kg each for about 6000 jpy each, so 4.4 kg shipping is already a bit more than 5000 jpy.

In any case, if you want to check for larger boards, have a look at this seller:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?k=&tl=301501&sid=hanamaru-sealer#googtrans/ja/en


----------



## Von blewitt (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Chanop


----------



## ptolemy (May 16, 2013)

Has someone been able to checkout with new account and knife in cart? It keeps asking for address here.


----------



## berko (May 31, 2013)

my orders have arrived. best deals were a tojiro dp 240 deba for 130$ and 2 shapton pros 1000 and 1 shapton pro 2000 for 135$, including customs and shipping. pretty happy with rakuten.


----------



## gentlecook (May 31, 2013)

berko said:


> my orders have arrived. best deals were a tojiro dp 240 deba for 130$ and 2 shapton pros 1000 and 1 shapton pro 2000 for 135$, including customs and shipping. pretty happy with rakuten.



congrats!!

what are the conditions for free shipping ?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 19, 2013)

has anybody here tried to order one of the yoshikanes SKD gyutos off of rakuten? the price is really really good.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 19, 2013)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yminfo/item/10004545/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_02_en


----------



## peterm (Jun 21, 2013)

That does look good - thanks for pointing it out! I haven't ordered one, but I'm very tempted to.


----------

